# Murrells Inlet Night/Dock Report



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello all,
Spent the past week at a condo called Inlet Pointe two miles south of the Garden City Pier. One reason I chose this spot was due to them having a dock that goes out into the main channel of Murrells Inlet and I figured I could try my hand at some fishing. This was the first time I'd ever tried fishing salt water except for going trolling offshore a few times with a friends and on charters. I spent two different nights fishing and caught about ten one night and about fifteen the next night. A pretty good variety of fishing including what I think was whiting, croaker, pinfish, small sharks, one ladyfish, and one sting ray. The ladyfish and the sting ray were the highlights for me with them being the biggest. The ray was probably about 15" wide and I'd put the ladyfish at about 18 to 20". Another guy said he caught a couple of small flounder off the dock but I had no such luck with them. I also had planned on trying the surf but never could get my lazy tail up in the morning to go out there. Anyway, it was fun and I just wanted to pass it along.

PS: Oh yeah, caught one speckled trout.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

sounds like a pretty good catch :fishing:


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice you had a great time.........


----------



## inletguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Sounds like you had a nice trip. We are staying at Inlet Pointe next week and have for several years. The crabbing off the dock has always been good but for some reason not so much the fishing. What did you use for bait? I'll have my 8 year old grandson and would like for him to catch something. I bet the stingray was fun. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

I caught all the fish using shrimp. I briefly tried some minnows late one night but didn't get any hits at all. As far as crabs go, I saw what I would consider some pretty big ones crawling around beside the dock but I don't really know what is considered a big one.


----------

